# Whats this--2015 Carbon Roubaix



## ajmelin (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm new to carbon bikes, and am curious as to what this hole and plug is for. I didn't notice it when I picked up the bike last week. '15 Roubaix Comp 

All I can guess is that it's for Di2 if I wanted to upgrade, because of the location of it near the front derailler. That's just a shot in the dark though...

Thanks


----------



## Vanquiz (May 12, 2013)

I also have it in my Fuji SST, also wondering what it is for.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Yes, Di2


----------



## Brody (Feb 22, 2014)

Exactly, all new Specialized frames are ready to go for Di2 or mechanical.


----------

